# This is one of my favorite Tracts.....



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.eeinternational.org/pages/page.asp?page_id=36897

I have used this tract for years and still find it to be the best one. Can any of you guys recommend a better one that is simplistic? Can any of you guys find a tract that states the Deity of Jesus and his propitiationary death like this? I am just interested. I hand out tracts all the time. This one actually caused my son Samuel Rutherford to come to faith in Christ.

I would love to see a list of tracts that are short and sweet that will help those who have no biblical basis of life come to know the truth. 

Thanks


----------



## nicnap (Jul 22, 2010)

I like these: Tracts- Irish Calvinist


----------



## jason d (Jul 22, 2010)

One of my favs: The Gospel | Sovereign Joy Community Church


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 22, 2010)

The Two Ways to Live tract covers a lot in a simple, quick, concise way (also, see here).


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jul 22, 2010)

This has been covered fairly helpfully before on the PB but I'm very glad that it keeps coming up - there are many more to reach with the Gospel! I do struggle with tracts as it seems like they are often used as a substitute for a real conversation and personal witness, but, obviously, literature has a place. My challenge with a lot of tracts is the built-in decisionism (sinners prayer - and an implied guarantee of salvation if you follow steps 1,2,3) even in good ones like the ones from EE or Matthias Media. Don't misunderstand me, I believe in man's responsibility, but, the language often seems to encourage an "if you complete reading this tract and you agree to it, congratulations you have acheived salvation" type feel to it. This seems to practically undermine that faith is not intellectual assent. This doesn't mean that I don't still use Matthias Media (Two ways to live) material (which I like the simplicity of), I just cover up the decisionism on the last page with a business card. I actually really like the more balanced approach of the tract mentioned by Jason of directing them to God in prayer without providing a "turn-key" solution to imply the "guarantee" of salvation - I've never seen it before- thanks - I'll have to examine that tract more closely - just wish it used one translation of the Scriptures in it having multiples is confusing. Can you buy the tract somewhere?

My current "go-to" tract is "Ultimate questions" by John Blanchard. A bit too British for our context and a bit long, but, solid and Scriptural and CVBBS now has an ESV version. Another one Randy, that, I used in church planting was the CD put out by Peter Jeffrey of all of his tracts - excellent stuff. Links are all in the previous post #11, I made on this topic. And if I may be permitted to reiterate - we need more men to write Reformed tracts. Jim Renihan and his co-elder at the ARBCA church in Escondido wrote one not too long ago that I had exposure to, but, I don't think they published it outside their congregation. It was very accessible and solid theologically.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 22, 2010)

> This seems to practically undermine that faith is not intellectual assent.



p.12 of the tract I posted discusses this fact.

I would like to see Dr. Renihan's tract. 

One thing that has always bothered me about Gospel presentations is that they rarely discuss the deity of Christ. That was a major issue for me in understanding the Gospel. I despised the Gospel because I thought God made his son suffer for me. In my context of understanding I saw it like my Dad making me suffer for others. It didn't cost him like it cost me. And in context, my Dad abandoned the family. That is true for most kids today. They won't understand the Gospel because they don't have good fathers who love them. When I found out Christ was God in John 8:58 my whole world turned upside down. Well, it turned rightside up. I was already upside down. lol. 

Thanks for the links.


----------



## earl40 (Jul 22, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> English (Gospel Tracts)
> 
> I have used this tract for years and still find it to be the best one. Can any of you guys recommend a better one that is simplistic? Can any of you guys find a tract that states the Deity of Jesus and his propitiationary death like this? I am just interested. I hand out tracts all the time. This one actually caused my son Samuel Rutherford to come to faith in Christ.
> 
> ...


 
May I ask why you like it?

I ask because through out it uses the words "receive and accept" like an unregenerate man can reach out to rope in The Lord's offer to them. Also it has men saying a prayer to "get" this gift which I find lacking in scripture in such a formulaic manner.


----------



## LeeD (Jul 22, 2010)

I have been using some of the tracts from Lake Road Chapel | Resources

I like these tracts specifically, but they are all pretty good:

How would you feel?

Are you born again? (by JC Ryle)

The Gospel of Jesus Christ (I don't see it listed there though)


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 22, 2010)

While the Lord obviously uses things that are skewed, I don't much like tracts that suggest praying "the prayer" and "opening the door of your heart." I'm glad that God took me away from such things; the last thing I want to do is give other people the impression that they are correct.

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------




jason d said:


> One of my favs: The Gospel | Sovereign Joy Community Church


 
That tract is great!


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jul 23, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> > This seems to practically undermine that faith is not intellectual assent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No problem, Randy, it's my joy. Yes, I saw pg. 12. It's just it seemed to me to be a bit logically inconsistent as I read the tract to say in one place that conversion is not intellectual consent and then proceed to a decisionistic model at the end of the tract. I rejoice, however, that the Lord used this tract otherwise to His great purposes in the conversion of your son and indeed in the lives of many Christians today.

I agree that the deity of Christ, and frankly, Trinitarian theology in general is important in the Gospel, especially up here in Toronto where we have Muslims and many other groups who deny and undermine these teachings. I'll ask Dr. Renihan the next time I see him about the tract.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 23, 2010)

earl40 said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > English (Gospel Tracts)
> ...


 
John 1:12

But as many as received him to them gave he the right to become the children of God. 

There is a sense where one does need to receive the Gospel. It is the natural response to regeneration. It is like the baby that is conceived. It is alive but it still has to take it's first breath. 

All who call upon the name of the Lord will be saved. Romans 10


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 23, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > PuritanCovenanter said:
> ...


 
...which begs the question, how does one receive him? The biblical way would be by believing, repenting, and being baptized into Christ, and into membership in body. Seems like they are adding an extra step of "the sinner's prayer."


----------



## earl40 (Jul 23, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > PuritanCovenanter said:
> ...



I hear you, though this tract does assume unregenerate man can grab a hold of Jesus like a piece of meat at the dinner table.


----------



## TomVols (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.sbts.edu/documents/GRACE.pdf

I also like John Blanchard's little booklets.

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------

The EE tract isn't bad. It doesn't seem to me to read that you pray the magical prayer and POOF, you're saved. It points out that the prayer is suggested, unlike some tracts that say "pray this prayer" and you'll be fine. 

The Lockman Foundation has a good gospel presentation I've seen in the back of their NASB New Testaments.

Alistair Begg has a good one I've utilized before, but I've never seen it in tract form. I've modified it and used it to hand out at outreach events (like school supply giveaways, food pantries, etc.). The Gospel - Truth For Life


----------



## Der Pilger (Jul 29, 2010)

jason d said:


> One of my favs: The Gospel | Sovereign Joy Community Church


 
I didn't look at this in its entirety, but it looks really well done: professionally laid out with plenty of Scriptures. It also seems to avoid the tendency to be man-centered, which, sorry to say, is one of the main flaws with the _Two Ways to Live_ booklet.


----------

